# battle field 2142: northern strike



## kryptonite1055 (Jun 23, 2006)

So i just bought the booster pack for BF2142, and I downloaded it using the EA download manager, but now it is telling me to activate the game, and i try to by clicking on the link that it gives, i put in the activation code (that EA gave me), and it says that it has already been used. How is this possible, and what can i do to get this fixed?

and YES, I just LEGALLY downloaded it via EA download manager (since you can't just buy the disk).


----------



## kryptonite1055 (Jun 23, 2006)

Well just for fun after writing all that i decided to try and click on the link again, and then it started to install, and now it says the game is installed, but it now seems to be stuck there, and i can't play the game still. It also said that there is an update, but looking at the internet activity on the task manager, it's not downloading the update, and i have no clue what to do. 

I have looked on the web for an update for the game, but there is none that i see.


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

so which activation code where u using to activate the game? and did you copy and paste it or did you type it in?


----------



## BlooChoo (Jun 8, 2007)

u may have to uninstall the whole lot and re install it...use the ea manager to install the patches and northen strike...then it shud work


----------



## BloodV1per (Aug 23, 2008)

waith? what? wen i try to go to http://www.battlefield.com/activate/bf2142/index.html

i get sent to http://battlefield.ea.com/battlefield/bf/???


----------

